# Working as a helper



## Mra89 (May 5, 2019)

Hello everyone, 

Just a quick background. Signed up for IBEW local 11 sound and communication in 2017, did the test and interview and got placed on the poe list. I was invited to the bootcamp in April 2019 but I couldn't attend because I was on deployment (I'm also a reservists), got invited again in August 2019, but I was still on deployment. 
They allowed me to stay on the list but I'm way for down the list now. 
I contacted someone from local 45 and it looks like they will have me interview with a contractor soon. I believe it's a helper position. Just wondering if anyone knows how this type of employment works. Does the union still cover you, do you still get union wages? I haven't been invited to another bootcamp from ETI. 
Right now I work in executive protection and make good money. I want to learn a trade and join a union, but should I wait till I get called for apprenticeship or is it a good idea to start learning the field.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Why sound and comm.? Do you have any electrical experience? The CW/CE program is a foot in the door to an inside wireman apprenticeship. Ask the organizer about the Helmets to hardhats program, and apply under that.


----------



## Mra89 (May 5, 2019)

I have no experience as an electrician. A friend of mine from local 11 recommended sound/comm. 
I did go through helmets to hardhats. Local 11 just threw me to the back of the list because I was on deployment when they called me.


----------



## Superman (Mar 19, 2019)

i want to say... THANK YOU for your serving our country and good luck.


----------

